# Box-set review you guys heard franco-flemish masters works hilliard ensemble?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I want to purchased this it featured interresting composer lassus ockenghem, josquin desprez.
Should i order this box-set it's 80$ for 8 cd's so i expect to pay close to 90$.

His it amazing? is it Worth the admition, will this be the smartess 90$ buck i pay or this box-set
I want someone opinion that has it, i dont know but my litlle finger says i should bought it??

Do you hate review of this , serieous review i dont trust amazon, but all i know it's hilliards ensemble
,deprofundis blush...

So what you think :tiphat:


----------



## Jeffrey Smith (Jan 2, 2016)

Do you mean this one?
http://www.amazon.com/Franco-Flemis...=1454118394&sr=8-2&keywords=hilliard+ensemble

But it is far cheaper than $80...starts at ~17USD plus shipping on Amazon Marketplace.

I have three of the CDs as separate issues. It is well worth the Marketplace price.

You might also want to check out the Ricecar set I posted last night in the Current Listening although of course that is not cheap.

(Where are you located?)


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

....................erased comment


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> I want to purchased this it featured interresting composer lassus ockenghem, josquin desprez.
> Should i order this box-set it's 80$ for 8 cd's so i expect to pay close to 90$.
> 
> His it amazing? is it Worth the admition, will this be the smartess 90$ buck i pay or this box-set
> ...


Best way to compare prices: http://www.bookbutler.com/

Beware to put your country in the search post :tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> I want to purchased this it featured interresting composer lassus ockenghem, josquin desprez.
> Should i order this box-set it's 80$ for 8 cd's so i expect to pay close to 90$.
> 
> His it amazing? is it Worth the admition, will this be the smartess 90$ buck i pay or this box-set
> ...


I wonder what the people here think of Hillier's instruments in the Lassus Penitential Psalms.

If you're just starting to explore Josquin, there are maybe better things to try.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> montreal canada


Ah.

c;lsdzjcklsbcsdkvcsdzkjvb


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I would suggest sampling the Hilliards. Personally, I don't like their Renaissance recordings; I stopped at two. What turned me off after the second CD is, they seem to emphasize individual lines over the total piece and individual voices over the ensemble, and I find their individual singers' swelling in volume and word emphasis distracting. But again, that's just me.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> What turned me off after the second CD is, they seem to emphasize individual lines over the total piece and individual voices over the ensemble.


This is maybe the most fundamental issue in performing 15th century music.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> This is maybe the most fundamental issue in performing 15th century music.


It depends upon which music, we are talking about. In DuFay´s secular chancon's e.g. it is often obvious, that some of the parts are more important than others, i.e. some parts may just be filling-in parts without real melodic function. In such cases it is not only possible but even likely, that the melodic parts are meant to be sung with or without accompanying instrument playing in unison with the voice, and the filling-in parts are meant to be played by instrument(s). If an ensemble decides to sing such pieces without instrumental support, they have to highlight the melodic parts in the overall sound picture.


----------

